# Banking in Cyprus



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

We will be moving to Cyprus in the next few months and need to transfer some money to a Bank in Cyprus. Can anyone recommend a safe and reliable bank. We have just read the Property News and are concerned that some of the banks may be vunerable to dodgy mortgage practices. Any comments? We hope to get a long term rental in the Paphos region. Can anyone recommend a rental agency? Any help and advice will be much appreciated.

Have a good day.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Some more reading material here: Banks face more serious risks, Property Action Group says - Cyprus Mail

Bank of Cyprus, Marfin Laiki Bank and Hellenic Bank are the main banks in Cyprus. Whether they are safe and reliable will depend on people's experiences, I've banked with both Hellenic and Bank of Cyprus and had no problems. I have family who bank with Marfin Laiki and have had no problems. I've not heard horror stories but I suspect I'm probably in a minority!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We are with the Bank of Cyprus and have had no problems to date, we found them to be efficient, reliable and friendly, well at our branch anyway.
They've also got a good on line system.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We are with Marfin Laiki and also the Bank of Greece. Excellent service from both, never had any problems. The Alpha bank is one which is reputed to be in danger due to many mortgage defaulters through 2 big developers who use them.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

We have account with Marfin Laiki, no problems at all.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

We use the Marfin Laiki bank! No problem and a good service.
Transfer from Holland to Cyprus takes 1 or maximum 2 days.



dave&carrie said:


> We have account with Marfin Laiki, no problems at all.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Opened an account in both Sterling and Euros at Bank of Cyprus, took all of 15 mins, very helpful.

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

jarnot said:


> We will be moving to Cyprus in the next few months and need to transfer some money to a Bank in Cyprus. Can anyone recommend a safe and reliable bank. We have just read the Property News and are concerned that some of the banks may be vunerable to dodgy mortgage practices. Any comments? We hope to get a long term rental in the Paphos region. Can anyone recommend a rental agency? Any help and advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Have a good day.


I have an excellent rental agent who bends over backwards to help will pm you with details


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

jarnot said:


> We will be moving to Cyprus in the next few months and need to transfer some money to a Bank in Cyprus. Can anyone recommend a safe and reliable bank. We have just read the Property News and are concerned that some of the banks may be vunerable to dodgy mortgage practices. Any comments? We hope to get a long term rental in the Paphos region. Can anyone recommend a rental agency? Any help and advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Have a good day.



Jarnot, we have just sorted our villa out with Andria of Land and Tours in Coral Bay, very helpful, www.landntours.com.

Good luck

Stevelane:


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

*banking in cyprus*



steveg63 said:


> Jarnot, we have just sorted our villa out with Andria of Land and Tours in Coral Bay, very helpful, www.landntours.com.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Stevelane:


Many thanks. We will get in touch with Andria when we arrive in Cyprus

Kind regards Janet King


----------



## nickyleeupatreexpatforme (Sep 19, 2008)

*useful information...*

...but I've been told to look into Cyprus Co-op bank. The trouble is it seems as though one can only open accounts on arrival in Cyprus which is not always convenient.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are units in Cyprus banks called the International Business Unit. These units are able to help you open an account in their banks via correspondence. I suggest you try one of these too.
The last i heard was the deposits were guaranteed to €100,000, but you will have to get that confirmed. 
Bank of Cyprus and Marfin Bank are the two biggest Cyprus banks and have branches all over the island.


----------

